# New VIP722k Problems



## PRHD (Jun 4, 2006)

3 weeks ago my old VIP622 died and was replaced with a leased VIP722k. I also have an older VIP722. My programming is Everything package. The problem is that some of the channels that I can see in my older VIP 722 are shown in the new 722k unavailable as if I was not subscribed to them. (shown in green color). I have tried rebooting several times and called customer service, followed all steps and no solution. They eventually told me that it might be a problem with the unit and suggested replacement. Have anyone seen a similar problems and if so, how solved?


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Sounds like you need a 're-hit' of the receiver. Hopefully one of the DIRT folks will be along to help. You might also try an online chat with support through the Dish site.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

PRHD said:


> 3 weeks ago my old VIP622 died and was replaced with a leased VIP722k. I also have an older VIP722. My programming is Everything package. The problem is that some of the channels that I can see in my older VIP 722 are shown in the new 722k unavailable as if I was not subscribed to them. (shown in green color). I have tried rebooting several times and called customer service, followed all steps and no solution. They eventually told me that it might be a problem with the unit and suggested replacement. Have anyone seen a similar problems and if so, how solved?


Will you please send me your phone number or account number in a PM, along with some examples of the channels that are not working.

Also, please send me the receiver number and smart card number that show in the system info screen (press system info on the front of the receiver).


----------

